# this is tha sheep



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I present to you all Black Sheep II...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

:jawdrop: omg so purty!!! damn looking sick man


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Reminds me of back to the future.

Seth


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I know, I wish I could have found that truck from that movie, but this one will do just fine for me. 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

holy shit. that SC is stock? that thing is mean as hell looking


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

thank you

its made by Eaton, the same folks that do the Cobra S/C


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Hmmmm!?? Put the CF front Lights on and Tint the Windows, plus a front strip.
Then YOU WILL B the Black Sheep.. 
Oh, yea, NICE LOL :thumbup:


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I havent found the headlights in CF housing yet, and the tint I want professionally put on is illegal as hell. You gotta be a peace officer to have the tint I want. 

What do you mean front strip?

I have a black vinyl drop on the top of the windsheild


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn that's a mean lookin' truck! Wouldn't wanna be in front of it and see that front in my rearview mirror! Nice job.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

thats perdy..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Some tint and doing up the rims in gun-metal would complete the look. Any pics of the rear? So far so good, keep up the nice work. One more thing, what was the first black sheep?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

^ yea, what was the Black Sheep Senior? Lovin' the truck, I actually was looking at one a few months ago, but alas I'm just a poor boy from a poor family. That blacked out effect is splooge-tastic, all you need is a ma duce on top, then it would be the badest looking truck out there. Definitly continue with the black theme into some tints, and maybe black wheels with polished lip. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

the first Black Sheep was my first vehicle I ever owned, a 1991 Ford F-150 4x4. It was black, with black limo dark tint, blackouts on the front and back, dual exhaust, H/O 5.0 Mustang V8

whats a ma duce?

have looked into black rims, I found some 20s here in Bossier City, with tires for 1800. 

Once again thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

The ma deuce was a joke, M-2 .50 cal. machine gun, slightly more illegal than dark tints though. 20 inch rims? I hope you don't go off road at all, not that I would expect you too with such a purdy truck, but 20s, in my opinnion, are reserved for luxury suvs and luxury cars. But its you're choice, I'd still envy you.


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

maybe one inch bigger then what I have now in some 18s

the truck is not 4x4, so the only off roading I do is flying balls to the wall in to some mud and hope someone is there to pull me out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

dude, your key, did you get that at nissan and do they make them for other cars?!?!


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> dude, your key, did you get that at nissan and do they make them for other cars?!?!


Try Ebay, All Areas, search Nissan key NISMO


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

Tha Sheep said:


> I havent found the headlights in CF housing yet, and the tint I want professionally put on is illegal as hell. You gotta be a peace officer to have the tint I want.
> 
> What do you mean front strip?
> 
> I have a black vinyl drop on the top of the windsheild


Take off the Vinyl and get your upper range vision back by tinting at 25%
With the Stock NISSAN tint it will still be legal and 32 - 35%. And LOOK just as good as the Vinyl.
As soon as I get my home network back up(remodelling the house), I will post pics of my White Cloud. Or 03 CC LB Fronty so you can see the tint factor


----------



## Tha Sheep (Mar 30, 2005)

I got the key through the dealer, it was a package with the truck, the key, a NISMO oil cap, and radiator cap, and NISMO badging for no extra charge when I bought the truck. 

Go to www.courtesyparts.com, they offer that key and any other NISMO parts for a nominal fee, and its broken down by model and year.


----------

